# Genesis Live Kartierung



## allegoric (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe gerade erst gesehen, dass Lowrance die so genannte Genesis Live Kartierung mit einem Software-update ins Leben gerufen hat: http://ww2.lowrance.com/de-DE/Nachr...te-Fur-HDS-Carbon-GEN3-Und-Elite-TI-Displays/
Das Ganze wird wohl auf Lowrance HDS, Carbon und Elite TI Geräten unterstützt. Hat das schon jemand einmal ausprobiert? Würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Bauer (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
heute habe ich das Live Tracking auf meinem HDS Gen3 zum ersten mal eingesetzt.
Es läuft problemlos und ich finde es sehr nützlich.


----------



## allegoric (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich konnte es jetzt am Freitag ausprobieren. Das Update auf meinem Lowrance Elite TI 7 ging problemlos direkt auf dem Wasser. Diesselbe SD-Karte habe ich für die Kartografierung gleich genutzt. Es ging wirklich problemlos und man sieht sofort die Unterwasserstruktur. Ich hatte keine Hintergrundkarte, damit war das Ufer nicht einsehbar und die Tiefe ging logischerweise nicht auf 0. Den eigentlich Einsatzzweck: Berge wiederfinden, Kanten sehen etc. hat aber einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich bin begeistert. Ich habe über 10 Stunden geangelt und am Ende kamen lediglich Daten von 3 MB zustande.


----------



## jochen68 (8. Oktober 2018)

Habe das update seit 3 Wochen auf dem Elite TI7. Ich habe noch eine "alte" (gekaufte) Karte im Hintergrund. Das Gerät zeichnet fleißig auf, aber so ganz schlau werde ich noch nicht aus den neuen Tiefenlinien, die sich da aufbauen. Offenbar muss man auch mehrfach fahren und auch die Randbereiche gut erfassen, so dass die Karte nach und nach verbessert wird. Denn: meine alte Karte (die gut stimmt) zeigt zum Teil was anderes an!!   
Ich schau mir das mit der Overlay-Überblendfunktion an, d. h. neu erfasste Tiefenlinien einblenden über der alten Karte. 

Ferner passen neu erfasste Wegpunkte plötzlich nicht in meine "alte" Karte, d. h. sie liegen nicht da, wo erwartet, sondern ein Stück weit weg. Sollte nicht sein, also irgendwas stimmt nicht. 

Aber bisher habe ich das nur am Rande beobachtet und mich mehr auf das Fischen konzentriert. Demnächst werde ich mal ein paar Stunden Echolotarbeit einschieben.


----------



## Lümmy (5. Februar 2019)

Hat mittlerweile jemand Erfahrungswerte gesammelt? Hab das Update noch nicht installiert. Frage mich ob sich lohnt??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Februar 2019)

Lümmy schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile jemand Erfahrungswerte gesammelt? Hab das Update noch nicht installiert. Frage mich ob sich lohnt??


also mein pc fachman sagt ja wir haben das Carbon und super Auflösung mit neuen tiefenlienien die sich ständig in der Havel verschieben .


----------



## rippi (6. Februar 2019)

Mein Top-Favorit bei Genesis war immer Peter Gabriel.


----------

